# Wind Block/Stopping Hoodie



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone had any knowledge or an idea if there were hoodies that could block wind or stop it. I have a Wind Blocker Gore-Tex TNF but it is about 9 years old and it's falling apart. 

What brands and what kind of quality/fabric/etc should I be looking for?

I was thinking about buying TNF Apex Bionic with a hoodie but for $150, it seems a bit pricey. I live in WA so it seems like everyone wears TNF, Patagonia, Aceteryx. The idea to make this thread came when I was waiting at the bus station when the wind just picked up and it was about 41 degrees and I was cold as hell in my SouthPole Sweater. I wear my hoodies with usually just a T-Shirt, I know that people say that you should wear layers, but I think it's a bit of a hassle to layer up and than get hot and sweat and all that. I'm the kind of person that would rather be cold than hot.

With all that in mind, any tips, recommendations, advice anyone has?

Thanks a lot for taking your time to read this!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

The Arc'teryx softshell jackets are not bad. I got one from the factory store here in Vancouver for super cheap and its nice to have on windy and wet spring days i the city.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Backcountry.com has a few softshell / windstopper hoodies.

Burton WindStopper Hooded Jacket

Sessions Stargyle Hooded Softshell Jacket 

Salomon 900 Softshell Hoodie 

ETA: I'll 2nd the Arcteryx softshell jacket idea. I've had a sigma LT for 2 - 3 years now & wear it damn near everyday (EDC) & love it. You also can't go wrong with Patagonia.


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked at the Ace'teryx softshell line with hoodies are the Epsilon, Gamma MX, Gamma SV. The Ace'teryx line is pretty damn expensive. The Gamma MX Hoody costs $350. Originally the products were made in Canada, which have now been shipped to China for production...

I'm just looking for a wind blocking jacket with a hoody that can keep me warm while I wear a t-shirt on the inside, no layering.

Thanks for your help guys, I appreciate it!

Edit- What do you guys think of TNF Apex Bionic hooded jacket?


----------

